# EPE - Enterprise Energy



## Bonk (13 September 2004)

Big act to start this week with Nulla Nulla -1 [ATP549 West] .   EPE  14c share price gives exceptional entry / leverage . ~~23mmbbloe play in primary zone . ~~5mmbbloe in secondary zone.  Large 42% well share/ 64m shares on issue.


----------



## Bonk (13 September 2004)

*Re: EPE: Enterprise Energy: Nulla Nulla-1 **big** leverage oil*

This well will not start for over 3 weeks as BPT are holding over the rig for Christies-3.    Not long ...


----------



## ghotib (14 September 2004)

*Re: EPE: Enterprise Energy: Nulla Nulla-1 **big** leverage oil*

So the well doesn't start flowing till after the end of the September stock tipping competition?

Yippeee!!!  (so far)

Good for you on the stock though Bonk.


----------



## Bonk (10 October 2004)

*Re: EPE: Enterprise Energy: Nulla Nulla-1 **big** leverage oil*

It is a must to get in on the Action here . The ride will be wild . The fundamentals for this are supercharged , just think about it . Volitility will give great trading opportunity ~ !  Just imagine this going to $1 .  You would say   "why did'nt I see that ............Durh !"


----------



## RichKid (10 October 2004)

*Re: EPE: Enterprise Energy: Nulla Nulla-1 **big** leverage oil*

I see it's jumped to over 20c now, ready for another jump or a flop? Hope you made some money from 14c, that was one big step up!


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 March 2005)

*EPE*

Any thoughts on EPE?

Looks like it has bottomed and now rising???


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 November 2005)

*EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



Hi folks,

Here's a typical example of how two different Gann tools
can be used, to confirm each other ..... in this case, we
have already done our time cycles, in advance and in
anticipation of a low, we look for TIME and PRICE to
square, at about the same time ..... 

EPE ..... from previous EPE post on 02102005,
we are expecting a significant move from
this one, over the next few days: 

"18-24112005 ..... BIG news/moves here, with news on 22112005(???)"

Low was confirmed, when price and time 
squared out at the low on 15112005,
some 389 days out from the 22122004 high,
with a range down of 38.4 points.

Alert for some good news/moves, ahead ... 

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding EPE.



=====


----------



## doctorj (17 November 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*

Welcome aboard Yogi!

I follow your posts on numerous other forums, glad to see you finally adding ASF to your list.

Do you trade your own recommendations?  Do you have stats on Win/Loss and Av Win/Loss and Hold Time?


----------



## tech/a (17 November 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*

Had you bought yogi at 20/10 as you posted you would currently have nearly a 30% loss? When did you buy if not on your first alert?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 December 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



Hi folks,

...... it sure looks like Gann was right again, EPE price
and time squared out on 15112005 and it has not
visited the 4.6 low, since then ..... 

.... let's not forget that this stock will be elevated
to gas producer status, as Smegsy comes online
over the next month and 5 exploration wells, also
starting this month, should create further interest
in EPE.

happy days

yogi

P.S ..... holding EPE.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (29 December 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



Hi folks,

EPE ..... off its lows and looking promising, now ..... 

Shooting for Gann retracement of 50% of the downleg,
which has us targeting, around 29052006 and 23.5 cents ???

happy new year

    yogi


----------



## tarnor (29 December 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*

how come most of these gann calls are on junior oilers ........... :/


----------



## Barndat (29 December 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> how come most of these gann calls are on junior oilers ........... :/





Yes yogi-in-oz how about running your Gann Plan over something from the ASX 100 so I can see if it's worth hitting it with a CFD.......

I have just read "The Bell Does Ring" and my interest in Gann is starting to stir..

Would like to read more on Gann but don't want my TA to get too complicated. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## trader (29 December 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> EPE ..... off its lows and looking promising, now .....
> 
> ...



This would have to be the biggest crap that somebody has come up with to
ramp up a stock that I have seen, the only way that the share price of EPE
will go up is if they find oil and certainly not what Gann says or if there is a 50 % retracement - You have lost your money.


----------



## Ann (29 December 2005)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*

Hello Barndat,

Interesting stuff isn't it? 

Here is a link to another forum site, I hope the moderators here don't mind too much.....if you do, please sqhish out this post....

>>Link to Gann and Yogi stuff<<


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 January 2006)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*




..... ooooops, is that EPE up another 10%, today???

So much for the skeptics ..... 

happy trading 

  yogi


----------



## trader (6 January 2006)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... ooooops, is that EPE up another 10%, today???
> 
> So much for the skeptics .....
> 
> ...




Ooooops, some people are going to be disappointed when there is no oil on Monday, more chance of picking a winner blind folded at the horses.


----------



## mlennox (6 January 2006)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Ooooops, some people are going to be disappointed when there is no oil on
> monday , more chance of picking a winner blind folded at the horses.




bit harsh... his recommendations have worked out from what i've backtested whilst browsing

and you definately wouldnt front up to Mr Gann with that attitude in regards to his record... or maybe you would


----------



## trader (6 January 2006)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



			
				mlennox said:
			
		

> bit harsh... his recommendations have worked out from what i've backtested whilst browsing
> 
> and you definately wouldnt front up to Mr Gann with that attitude in regards to his record... or maybe you would




What are you MAD, EPE down 75% in a year and you think that a Mr Gann is going to tell you now if they are going up. If they don't find oil they are stuffed, better do a bit more backtesting.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 January 2006)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



Well actually Trader, 

FWIW ..... Monday's entry in the trading diary says,
"EPE and ICN, both positive ....."

..... let's see how it plays out ..... 

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 January 2006)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



Hi folks,

EPE ..... ticking up nicely, with good supporting 
volume, as well ..... 

happy trading

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 January 2006)

*Re: EPE alert ..... astrostuff update .....*



Hi folks,

EPE ..... still chugging along ..... 

Over the next month or so, we will be looking at the
following key dates to guage EPE's performance:

25-27012006 ..... significant and negative news ... ???
..... 2 cycles here

10-14022006 ..... significant and positive ... ???
..... 2 major cycles here

     24022006 ..... significant and positive ..... ???

     28022006 ..... minor 

happy trading 

   yogi

P.S.  ..... holding EPE


----------



## kerosam (20 January 2006)

thinking of buying... how many wells have they got left to drill?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 January 2006)

Hi kerosam,

EPE still staked in several wells, with more experienced
operators, in the months ahead ..... 

Gas production from Smegsy to create cashflow, as well as
other more recent successes.

Since we posted the lows in this thread, just 2 months ago, 
this stock has given us a ROI of 60+% ..... and we'll be 
looking for a high this week (and the profits).

Will be looking for another entry, as EPE settles back again,
probably in the second week in February 2006, as per post
in on 20 January 2006 ..... ???

..... so, there's much egg-on-face of the self-annointed guru, 
who tipped the bucket on us, back in November ..... !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## kerosam (25 January 2006)

yogi,

a few anns out on the 25th Jan. Positive news or negative? with the slight drop in SP, i would thought negative but then again it would be traders taking profits.

your opinion much appreciated.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 January 2006)

Hi Kerosam,

EPE ..... today's news comes in on time and
much more positive than expected ..... 

..... still have a small core holding, but will 
have to wait for it to settle back, before 
adding some more ... especially, if this 
current well provides good oil/gas flows ..... 

Market likes the story today, anyway.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## kerosam (27 January 2006)

i wanted to get in at $0.072 but not long after, not much chance. I'll wait for the next low entry point.... and yes, i like their story.

thanks


----------



## kgee (4 April 2006)

Is anyone still watching EPE ? there was a little action today after weeks of sitting around.05 theyv'e climbed 10% today...with no announcements...maybe the testing of fairbridge, udacha or rossco is coming forward?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 April 2006)

Hi folks,

EPE ..... price ticking up ahead of positive news
expected, around:

     11042006 ..... significant and positive - finances???  

20-24042006 ... 2 cycles here - positive news & rally ... 

     26042006 ..... negative spotlight on EPE.

happy trading

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding EPE.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 June 2006)

Hi folks,

EPE ..... keen buyers have returned on confirmation
of Rossco-1 as a winner, after the release of DST-3 results.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 July 2006)

Hi folks,

EPE ..... back on the radar and on the move already,
ahead of some positive time cycles coming into play,
later in this month:

     14072006 ..... minor and positive

     18072006 ..... minor and negative

     24072006 ..... 2 positive cycles here ... 

3107-02082006 ..... positive & aggressive move???

  15-17082006 ..... 2 negative cycles here

  29-31082006 ..... 2 positive cycles may 
                           bring some good news???

      11092006 ..... positive ... finances???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## kerosam (29 September 2006)

have been holding at 31cts for a while... might be a good opp to buy in... i don;t hold... might do after the usual Oct. drop in the market.


----------



## disarray (18 April 2007)

some big movement this week. from 0.028 last week, spiking to 0.044 today before closing at 0.039. company news today is a coup. interesting time ahead.


----------



## SXR (18 May 2007)

Yes it looks like new managment can put EPE back on the map. Its just a pity my choice on the stock pick for May does not count I would like to know what the % close will be on the 31st of May !! well what counts is that i purchased at 0.026 showing up 126%


----------



## Trader Paul (22 June 2007)

Hi folks,

EPE ..... by way of example, here's some simple MECHANICAL analysis,
for BOTH TIME and price, using a 50% Gann retracement:

High = 22102004 = 43 cents

Low = 15022007 = 2.2 cents

Range = 846 days = 40.8 cents

50% retracement targets = TIME = 15022007 + 423 days = 14042008
= PRICE = .022+ .204 = .225  ..... 

Attached chart shows a dotted blue triangle, anticipating
the mean rate of recovery from the lower edge of a price
action ellipse.

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## jtb (26 July 2007)

What the hell is going on with this this morning???????????????
Looks like its going to gap up about 5c


----------



## BlingBling (26 July 2007)

FP put a buy on it last night.
I was thinking about this at around 7.5c yesterday but seems I'll have to wait for the dust to settle if it ever does.


----------



## SevenFX (26 July 2007)

This one really gapped up nearly 50% on breakout, but pulled back somewhat.

Any upcoming news to the holders, or what could be fueling this breakout.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## BlingBling (26 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> This one really gapped up nearly 50% on breakout, but pulled back somewhat.
> 
> Any upcoming news to the holders, or what could be fueling this breakout.
> 
> ...




Just a Fat Profits BUY recommendation @ .08c. Can't really get my head around some of the people that on a BUY recommendation go out and pay 50% extra. It only seems to really happen with their mining report and only on the really cheap stocks. (by cheap I mean as in less than a dollar)


----------



## SevenFX (26 July 2007)

Cool Thanks BB.

It caught my attention on the Gap up & a significiant one at that.

I'm in for now, unless she changes direction....but tis lookin hopeful.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## jtb (26 July 2007)

BlingBling said:


> FP put a buy on it last night.
> I was thinking about this at around 7.5c yesterday but seems I'll have to wait for the dust to settle if it ever does.




I've been watching it since .03c but haven't found any reason to buy ???
Any substance behind the rec' or just on new management??

Crazy


----------



## BlingBling (26 July 2007)

jtb said:


> I've been watching it since .03c but haven't found any reason to buy ???
> Any substance behind the rec' or just on new management??
> 
> Crazy




I can't really comment as I put an order in yesterday at 7.5 and JUST missed out AGAIN..... I looked at the recommended price then new it would be a **** fight to get anything under 10cents so I put off reading it. at a glance it does look like new management is a factor in the rec But I'll have a read tonight if I have time.


----------



## kerosam (8 December 2007)

forming another triangle similar to the last one before the SP spike in late July. have been following them since. anyon else care to comment?


----------



## Bushman (30 June 2008)

This entity is goign through a back-door listing by acquiring 100% of the issued capital in Bandanna Coal Pty Ltd. Rather than going through the numbers, have a read of the following announcement: 

http://www.enterpriseenergy.com.au/...osed acquisition of Bandanna Coal Pty Ltd.pdf

By my rough calcs, post 10:1 share consolidation, there will be roughly 311.25m shares on issue at a share price of 80cps. They will also need to raise $40m via a placement. So lets assume a market cap post back-door listing and placement of about $300m. 

For that money you will get 642 Mt inferred and 17.6 MT indicated coal resource in the Bowen basin. A few of these are subject to farm-in including one with MCC (Dingo West) where MCC wil earn 70% by funding all exploration.  

Bandanna acquisition will be voted on by shareholders in September 2008. There might be some discontent as their 175m shares on issue at the moment will be somewhat diluted by the 2.9375b shares that will be issued at 8 cps for Bandanna! That is a 94% dilution!! But from the sounds of it there will be upside as this is a large coal target that is being valued at $235m by this transaction pre drilling to get the status to 'indicated'. 

Coal seems (pardon the pun) to be low volatility thermal coal with the potential to firm it up to BCI type with more targeted drilling. 

Interesting one. Probably a bit hard to value until the shareholder approval is gained. Coal afficiados should keep it on their radar screens.


----------

